
Ask HN: How many domains do you have just sitting in your registar - usernamebias
Comment the number of domains and any you want to sell.
======
usernamebias
Our answer 43

For Sale:

\- unlck.me

\- toggle.sh

\- paytree.org

\- argonproject.com

\- covid19.cafe

